# 5BLD and PandaCuber's Roux tutorial



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

New thread, I will not ramble on why. Should be obvious why I think our tutorial thread should not close because of a petty misunderstanding. However it was, frankly a mess and I am glad it can be reborn anyway.

[20:58:15] Bryan Rusinque: this thread is to help cubers learn roux, in a peaceful environment

http://rouxtorial.webs.com-- main guide

http://rouxdatabase.webs.com/-- database of reconstructions and more stuff.



Spoiler: Some of my (old) tutorial videos:



Lol when my voice sounded funny on camera


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2012)

You're the thread owner now.


----------



## emolover (Sep 23, 2012)

already1329 said:


> You're the thread owner now.



Actually PJK does.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> Actually PJK does.



Yeah, he's the forum owner.

EDIT: I'm sub-18 with Roux now.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 23, 2012)

So lets talk about roux. 
Have you guys seen that 2 look f2l practice method thingy? well its basically you insert 4 f2l pairs with only 2 looks. (look for 2 pairs-> dont look at cube and solve -> repeat)

Well i was think on how we could apply that to roux. 
maybe square-pair-square-pair(4) is nice and basic. 
and if you want to work on second block, you could do square-pair and second block pair- finish off with square(3). it seems pretty hard, but thats whats practice for right?


----------



## emolover (Sep 23, 2012)

That sounds so much more difficult than the CFOP version.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> So lets talk about roux.
> Have you guys seen that 2 look f2l practice method thingy? well its basically you insert 4 f2l pairs with only 2 looks. (look for 2 pairs-> dont look at cube and solve -> repeat)
> 
> Well i was think on how we could apply that to roux.
> ...



First Block-Second Block Square-Second Block Pair
would be good.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> So lets talk about roux.
> Have you guys seen that 2 look f2l practice method thingy? well its basically you insert 4 f2l pairs with only 2 looks. (look for 2 pairs-> dont look at cube and solve -> repeat)
> 
> Well i was think on how we could apply that to roux.
> ...



Most people have a huge pause between SB square and SB pair. I believe metronome practice is better. But maybe thats just me.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> That sounds so much more difficult than the CFOP version.



it is incredibly difficult lol..


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> it is incredibly difficult lol..



I just tried it and I put a pair in the wrong slot during second block.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Most people have a huge pause between SB square and SB pair. I believe metronome practice is better. But maybe thats just me.



i'd be one of these people who have a massive pause and metronome practice i find is useless for me, it just makes me look for shortcuts but i always end up making useless moves so perhaps when i speed up a bit it will help, i am trying to become good at roux even if i am dominantly CFOP solver


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> it is incredibly difficult lol..



I don't find it hard (dont mean to boast). It just takes a bit o' practice. Here's another very difficult exercise for you to try...:
Also let's liven things up a wittle. Here's a scramble: R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L' F' R D' R' D' U' B' D'

do this square: F D' F'

now *here's the challenge:* solve the rest of the first block and one of the (matching) second block squares in under 10 moves. Post and let's see who gets it first. inb4 nobody bothers to try.

If you get something like 10 moves do post too.



CHJ said:


> i'd be one of these people who have a massive pause and metronome practice i find is useless for me, it just makes me look for shortcuts but i always end up making useless moves so perhaps when i speed up a bit it will help, i am trying to become good at roux even if i am dominantly CFOP solver



Make the metronome slower if that happens. It's frustrating but it helps.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2012)

12...
I'll edit when I find a better solution.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

already1329 said:


> 12...
> I'll edit when I find a better solution.



As in, like, post the actual moves. I am finding this one very hard too.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 23, 2012)

so far for a roux noob is 18 a good start?


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2012)

R' U r' U r' R' B R U' L U' L' B

13?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

Found a 9 mover. Let's see who gets another one second first. Don't look at the one below if you're afraid you'd find it.



Spoiler



U'r'Ur2BU2RU2B





CHJ said:


> so far for a roux noob is 18 a good start?



You can do better than 18 Callum... I know you can...
Just like, try anything you were afraid to try in speedsolves


----------



## Dan456 (Sep 23, 2012)

Spoiler



B M B M B r' U' B (R)


9 moves


----------



## already1329 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh no I read your post before you edited it and I saw your solution. It's amazing.

EDIT: Got a 10 move solution.
R U2 R' r' U r2 B R U B


----------



## CHJ (Sep 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Found a 9 mover. Let's see who gets another one second first. Don't look at the one below if you're afraid you'd find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i got close to a 13 but i lost it, i did find an 11 but i ended doing the square for the wrong colour :fp


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2012)

found a 7 mover!


Spoiler



r'UMUMBR





Dan456 said:


> B M B M B L' U' B (L)
> If this is correct it is 9, I will need to check.


The idea is there but it doesn't work. In fact you used a similar idea to my 7 mover. See if you can find it


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Scramble: R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L' F' R D' R' D' U' B' D'
> do this square: F D' F'
> 
> *challenge:* solve the rest of the first block and one of the (matching) second block squares in under 10 moves.



9 or 10 moves:


Spoiler



r' U r2 U' R' U' R U2 B optional: R


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 23, 2012)

Spoiler






5BLD said:


> I don't find it hard (dont mean to boast). It just takes a bit o' practice. Here's another very difficult exercise for you to try...:
> Also let's liven things up a wittle. Here's a scramble: R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L' F' R D' R' D' U' B' D'
> 
> do this square: F D' F'
> ...






I spent like 15 minutes trying to finish the first block and the second block in under ten moves. Super frustrated lol.

Here's my (soclose) solution.


Spoiler



R U2 M' B'
r' U r' U F R F'


----------



## Dan456 (Sep 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> The idea is there but it doesn't work. In fact you used a similar idea to my 7 mover. See if you can find it



Oops I messed up the notation. I fixed it and put it in a spoiler in my original post.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I don't find it hard (dont mean to boast). It just takes a bit o' practice. Here's another very difficult exercise for you to try...:
> Also let's liven things up a wittle. Here's a scramble: R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B2 D' L' F' R D' R' D' U' B' D'
> 
> do this square: F D' F'
> ...



I forgot what I was doing partway through. I got 21 for the pair and the entire second block... That's pretty bad, isn't it?
But the good news is that I just learned the CMLL I got and did it correctly!

EDIT: Tried again and got 13 for the pair and SB square.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 23, 2012)

R U2 M' B' M U' M2 U2 r2 U' r U r U R = 15


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hrmm... I got 21. Then again, I'm still a complete noob at Roux though.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 23, 2012)

alex is a noob

r' U r' U r' B


----------



## already1329 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> alex is a noob
> 
> r' U r' U r' B



5BLD's was 6 moves too. The final R was unnecessary.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 24, 2012)

r' U r2 B R U2

i dont care about rules.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> alex is a noob
> 
> r' U r' U r' B



(Almost) exactly the same as my 7(6) mover


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> (Almost) exactly the same as my 7(6) mover



I'd never checked it, didn't realise you were adding unneeded moves.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> (Almost) exactly the same as my 7(6) mover



But your 6 move solution has part of the 2nd block in the U layer so I say it is 7.

In my longer solution the R was optional because the block was not in U


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 24, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> But your 6 move solution has part of the 2nd block in the U layer so I say it is 7.
> 
> In my longer solution the R was optional because the block was not in U



Could you explain to me why it's necessary to have all the pieces below the U layer? It seems kinda arbitrary to me.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2012)

Depends what you consider to be solved for the second square.

Anywhere in R vs anywhere in the SB space vs in final solved position.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

Thom (and cubenovice), the only reason why I counted the moves to the solved position is because last time I figured 9 is the maximum you will ever need to solve *to its solved position*. (well not really figured out but you know what i mean, you were there when we were investigating)


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Thom (and cubenovice), the only reason why I counted the moves to the solved position is because last time I figured 9 is the maximum you will ever need to solve *to its solved position*. (well not really figured out but you know what i mean, you were there when we were investigating)



I agree in counting the last move in your solution 
In mine it is still optional 



JonnyWhoopes said:


> Could you explain to me why it's necessary to have all the pieces below the U layer? It seems kinda arbitrary to me.



For me “anywhere in the SB space” as Kirjava eloqently put it  is a cube state from which you can continue building the block with the typical U M R r moves without messing up the block.
With block pieces still in U you do not have this full range of freedom and the block is not in a good position to add the last pair.

Inb4 exceptions of ending with a cube state that requires something along the lines of L F L’ R2 to finish the 2nd block....


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> I agree in counting the last move in your solution
> In mine it is still optional



Sorry, did you understand what I just said? The *maximum* number of moves you will ever need optimally is *9* for when you are solving the square to its *solved position*. You can go on about non matching blocks in FMC (this is for speed-solving though but w/e who cares about rules) if you have *9 moves and need one extra to put it into its solved position* you can *guarantee* that you haven't been optimal when you are not solving NM blocks. Am I misunderstanding you?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2012)

your DR first centric thinking lets you forget that you can leave the FR square floating R' away ZZ style


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD, you are right in counting to solved position.

In my response to your post I got a bit side-tracked cause already thinking about my comment to Jonny.

Can I has a next challenge please?

Edit:


Kirjava said:


> your DR first centric thinking lets you forget that you can leave the FR square floating R' away ZZ style



Why call it ZZ style? Isn't building this square just as much Roux as it is ZZ?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> your DR first centric thinking lets you forget that you can leave the FR square floating R' away ZZ style



Read the post above yours again... do you get what I am trying to say? It's about ensuring you're at least not guaranteed not optimal. You can leave it floating if you want but thats not the point... As for me being DR centric, well thats why I am doing these exercises- to stop me thinking like this. If it makes you feel better whatever, I don't care as long as counting my way it is under 10 moves. You can still leave out the last move if it matters so much.

next: D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B F2 L B' R' D R' U' R D2 F R2
yx'R2B'


----------



## CHJ (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> next: D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B F2 L B' R' D R' U' R D2 F R2
> yx'R2B'



i have a 14 without the yx'R2B' at the beginning, y R F L f U F M' U' x U R' U' R2 U R
the rest i do with M U2 M2 U2 R U' R'

i feel that was good for me


----------



## already1329 (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> next: D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 B F2 L B' R' D R' U' R D2 F R2
> yx'R2B'



Are you sure it's y x' R2 B'?
I can't see a square formed when I do those moves.
Maybe it's y' x' R2 B'? (A Yellow-Blue-Red square is formed.)

My solution:


Spoiler



y' x' R2 B'

U R2 U' F R' M' U' F2 U F' (R) (11 or 10)


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

already1329 said:


> Are you sure it's y x' R2 B'?
> I can't see a square formed when I do those moves.
> Maybe it's y' x' R2 B'? (A Yellow-Blue-Red square is formed.)
> 
> ...


yup. you are absolutely right.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler



F2 U R2 F' M U' M2 r2 F (R2) (10 or 9 moves)


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

that i count as 10, i did something similar


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Spoiler



U2 R' U' R2 U2 F' U r U r'


10 moves


----------



## CHJ (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> that i count as 10, i did something similar



Since i used a different square, does that mean i used less moves?


----------



## already1329 (Sep 24, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Since i used a different square, does that mean i used less moves?



My solution was 12 moves including the first square.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Why call it ZZ style? Isn't building this square just as much Roux as it is ZZ?



Sure. I called it ZZ style as the majority of cubers use CFOP, and that is a key difference in the F2L style of ZZ compared to CFOP. Was calling it that for clarity.



5BLD said:


> Read the post above yours again... do you get what I am trying to say? It's about ensuring you're at least not guaranteed not optimal. You can leave it floating if you want but thats not the point...



I wasn't replying to your post. I was making a comment in general. 



5BLD said:


> If it makes you feel better whatever, I don't care as long as counting my way it is under 10 moves. You can still leave out the last move if it matters so much.



Calm down baby, our relationship can't blossom if you're always jumping to conclusions like this </3.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 24, 2012)

already1329 said:


> My solution was 12 moves including the first square.



14 then, i hate being a roux nub


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 24, 2012)

7 for block + square



Spoiler



y x' R2 B'
F' U F R2 F' U' F2 - 7

U' M2 U' R' M' F' R U M2 leaves 3C 3E for a 33HTM final result


----------



## pijok (Sep 24, 2012)

F2 U' R' U' R U' R2 U' F' 9 (9)


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> 7 for block + square
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had that start. But technically you can't because I said rest of FB and first square of SB. But I don't care. Awesome solution.




pijok said:


> F2 U' R' U' R U' R2 U' F' 9 (9)



elegent indeed. found by trial and error? if not how did you find it?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2012)

F2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 F'


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice kir i like how it works. Tho y u no tel me haoufiend. </3

scramble: R' L' B U F' D L U2 B' U' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 L D2 
U'M2y'


----------



## pijok (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> elegent indeed. found by trial and error? if not how did you find it?


The SB-pair already is build and in F. The idea is to create the FB-pair without destroying SB-pair and insert both pairs simultanous using F'. 
*F2* moves SB-pair in the correct position and will let you build the FB-pair RU-gen without destroying the SB-pair. *U' R' U' R* creates the FB-pair. *U' R2* solves the DR edge and *U' F'* finally inserts both pairs.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

10 


Spoiler



r'UB'UM2Ur2UM2B is 10 D:
M'UR'B'U'BU'R2UR is 10 tooD:


----------



## pijok (Sep 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> scramble: R' L' B U F' D L U2 B' U' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 L D2
> U'M2y'


9


Spoiler



B' r2 U M U r' U2 B R'


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 24, 2012)

9


Spoiler



B'r2Ur'Ur'U2R'B






pijok said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> B' r2 U M U r' U2 B R' 9



Please put in spoilers but well done, similar to mine


----------



## already1329 (Sep 25, 2012)

13.


Spoiler



B' r2 B U' M' U2 R2 U' R' U2 L U' L'


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 26, 2012)

What do you usually look for during preinspection? Most of the time there is 1x1x2 block and I use it. But I don't know what to look for where there isn't such a block.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 26, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> What do you usually look for during preinspection? Most of the time there is 1x1x2 block and I use it. But I don't know what to look for where there isn't such a block.



I'm a Roux noob, but my input may be insightful. In that case, I look for an easy pair to make, while making sure my DL edge is either in place or easy to move into place.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 26, 2012)

Noob too: I check if there is a 1 move left block edge (any) and look to make a pair that goes with it.


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I look for 1 move pair, too, but it takes me too much time. It isn't important at home, but at last competition (saturday) I had too use the less efficient pairs, because I didn't have time too find some nice pairs.


----------



## Endgame (Sep 26, 2012)

there sure are other ways to build blocks, such as making bars.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 26, 2012)

I look for an easy 1x2x2 simply and see if corresponding pair is good. If not I will go for something else. What endgame just said is (why do i feel weird saying this about endgame) a good idea too if all else fails, or if theres an easy block.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

i could make video about inspection. good idea.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm having slight difficulty with CP. I know how to do it obviously, I just seem to hesitate and do a few U turns before figuring out which corners need to be switched. This happens when I don't have two solved corners facing me. Do you have any tips for figuring it out quickly, or will it just come with practice? I assume the latter.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 27, 2012)

If you see opposite colors, it's the diagonal swap case. If it's not the diagonal swap case, quickly scan L and R for matching colors. If you see matching colors, those are the solved corners. If you don't see matching colors on F, L, or R, it's on B.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm 3 days since starting to learn Roux - 

1. What's the algorithm to orientate two lines?
2. After orientation of LSE, how do you find pieces quickly for the L and R edges, and move them there?
3. Why do my times vary so much? (from 26s to 1:07min without skips)


----------



## Endgame (Oct 3, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> I'm 3 days since starting to learn Roux -
> 
> 1. What's the algorithm to orientate two lines? *cycle using M'U2M'*
> 2. After orientation of LSE, how do you find pieces quickly for the L and R edges, and move them there?* after you become familiar with EO you can use lookahead while cycling to find them, *
> 3. Why do my times vary so much? (from 26s to 1:07min without skips) *F2B probably*



..


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 3, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> I'm 3 days since starting to learn Roux -
> 
> 1. What's the algorithm to orientate two lines?
> 2. After orientation of LSE, how do you find pieces quickly for the L and R edges, and move them there?
> 3. Why do my times vary so much? (from 26s to 1:07min without skips)



1. With the flipped edges at UL, UR, DF, and DB, *M' U2 M' U2 M U M'*
2. look ahead. Also, deduce which pieces they CANNOT be in. 
*U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M' U M' U M U M' U M U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U M2 U M2 U2 M U' M' U2 M' U' M'*
I know that my L and R colors are Red and Orange (scrambled W/G). So the only edges with red and orange will have to be UL and UR because all other R/O edges are solved. So I can tell just by looking at F (in this example) where the edges are - UF and DF. I would do *U2 M' U2 M* and then finish with *U' M U2 M'*
3. F2B, most likely like endgame said.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> 1. With the flipped edges at UL, UR, DF, and DB, *M' U2 M' U2 M U M'*



But isn't that algorithm for a disorientated cross?

Seeing that, I think M U2 M' U2 M U M' should work.


----------



## already1329 (Oct 4, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> 1. But isn't that algorithm for a disorientated cross?
> 
> 2. Seeing that, I think M U2 M' U2 M U M' should work.



1. No. The algorithm is correct.

2. It does not work. Your algorithm is for the cross case.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 4, 2012)

^^what he said. It's a similar case, and you can just do an M2 to set one up to the other, but I prefer this. There are tons of different ways I could do that EO though...


----------



## already1329 (Oct 5, 2012)

Average of 5: 14.75
1. 13.75 B2 D2 F' R F' U' L F' D L2 F2 B' R2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B' D2 
2. 15.08 R2 L' U' D2 L' B' R2 D L' B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D 
3. 15.43 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 F' D' L' F' U' B2 D' L' U2 R B' 
4. (12.30) R F2 R2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 B' R' U2 F' D' R F D2 B2 D2 
5. (19.58) F U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 B U2 F U2 L' D' B R2 F' D' B R2 F2

I thought I might be able to beat my CFOP average of 5 PB of 14.34 and messed up on the last solve.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2012)

I think that http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Fastest_Videos_for_each_Method should be updated in the Roux section. Apparently the best recorded Ao12 is over 9 seconds....


----------



## airwind336 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Need help with roux*

I am sub-30 with cfop, but i wanted to learn roux. Should i solve the left block, then the right block, or solve them at the same time, like you would f2l for cfop?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 6, 2012)

http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Intro.html


----------



## airwind336 (Oct 6, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Intro.html



I already know how to solve roux, but i want to know if i should solve the two blocks at the same time?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 6, 2012)

read the page...


----------



## solvelecewbe (Oct 6, 2012)

solve the first block by making a 1x2x2 block then put a cfop pair in it

then do the same for the second block, do the blocks separatly

once you get good at that, just try to solve the blocks in as less moves as possible


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 6, 2012)

*Need help with roux*



airwind336 said:


> I already know how to solve roux, but i want to know if i should solve the two blocks at the same time?



I wouldn't recommend it unless you did it well, which is a hard thing to do.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I wouldn't recommend it unless you did it well, which is a hard thing to do.



Can you do it, 5BLD?

Just practice - I've just started as well. Practice just doing L and R parts of the cross, then insert all four pairs. After a while, look at some videos or try some reconstructions and try to learn from them.

For CMLL, just use your OLL and PLL.

For LSE, look at either Gilles Roux Tutorial, PandaCuber and 5BLD's Tutorial, or Waffo's. Actually, just learn everything from there.

I'm sub-30 now


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 6, 2012)

*Need help with roux*



Penguinstorm300 said:


> Can you do it, 5BLD?



Yeah, i can do it quite well if I am going slowly. Even then I usually begin with a square to male it easier


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 6, 2012)

21.44s single using Roux...

Trying to sub-20 soon.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

5BLD can do anythinggggg. 
Do what feels righttt. But if nothing goes right, go left.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> 21.44s single using Roux...
> 
> Trying to sub-20 soon.



YOU CAN DOO IT!


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Rooooo!*

Rubik's cube
07-Oct-2012 10:36:17 - 11:15:03

Mean: 28.85
Average: 28.90
Best time: 22.53
Median: 28.44
Worst time: 34.00
Standard deviation: 3.19

Best average of 5: *25.61*
1-5 - 22.80 27.93 (22.53) 26.10 (30.27)

Best average of 12: *28.83*
1-12 - 22.80 27.93 (22.53) 26.10 30.27 26.91 33.13 28.63 29.05 31.80 31.67 (33.17)

1. 22.80 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R' B' F D' L U R F2 D2 R U2
2. 27.93 U' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' U F' D' L' B' D2 U F D R' B D'
3. (22.53) D' B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' L U2 F' R' D R2 F U B' U' L2
4. 26.10 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B' L' D2 R2 B R2 F' D R' L U'
5. 30.27 D' U' L2 D B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R B D U2 B' F2 R' F' D2 L U2
6. 26.91 F2 U' F2 D L2 D L2 D B2 D U' F' R B2 U R' B2 D' R2 L2 F U2
7. 33.13 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 L U' B' D2 U2 B2 D R2 L' U2
8. 28.63 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 F' D2 R L' D B2 L B' L B' U2
9. 29.05 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L' F' R U L' U2 R' D L' F' U'
10. 31.80 B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' L U2 F D U R F' D B L
11. 31.67 F2 D L2 B2 U L2 D U B2 L2 F' L2 F R F L F2 D2 F' L' D'
12. 33.17 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U R' D F2 U' B R' F2 D' B F R
13. 26.71 U F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D R D2 F D2 R' F' L' B L' U2
14. 28.25 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' F' D' F L2 D' U R' F' D U
15. 27.47 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 B' D2 U' L2 B' F R' B' R2 B D'
16. 27.13 U2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L R2 B' F2 D U B' R2 F L U
17. 31.27 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U R B2 D R2 D2 L D2 F' L' D2
18. 27.66 B2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B D B2 U F L F' D B2 R U'
19. 31.79 U' F2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F D' L D' L' U' R' F' L' B' L2
20. 33.59 B2 D L2 U B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D' B U' F' L F' L' F' D2 B2
21. 23.51 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' F' D' R' B2 U L' U' B R2 B' D'
22. (34.00) D2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' B' R' B2 L2 F' R D' R2 B L' U
23. 31.61 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 B' U2 F L B2 D R2 U L D2 U'
24. 31.95 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 R' U L' F R2 L' B' U' B2 L U'
25. 27.74 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B' L' F R U B' R L U R U'
26. 32.23 D2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B' U' F D L2 B2 L' B2 L F' U'
27. 24.58 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F U R D' U' R2 B' L2 D2 L B'
28. 28.87 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 L' D2 U' F2 U R' B' U' F' R'
29. 27.07 U L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 D' R U' R2 D L2 B'
30. 26.21 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 F L' D2 F D L' D' B2 R2 D'

Sub-30 average in 6 days!


----------



## Qert31 (Oct 8, 2012)

Haven't cubed in a while
Hoping to start again soon.
Maybe I'll get sub 20 :>
That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 8, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> http://grrroux.free.fr/method/Intro.html


This is the only site you ever need ever.


----------



## Endgame (Oct 8, 2012)

jms_gears1 said:


> This is the only site you ever need ever.



meh maybe the CMLL thread for good algs


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 9, 2012)

jms_gears1 said:


> This is the only site you ever need ever.



this site is pretty good.


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Some improvement here! 
mo100: 19.91
ao12: 17.99
ao5: 17.28 

ao5 like this at Euro please!


----------



## cubernya (Oct 9, 2012)

Little progress with CFOP so decided to switch to Roux


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 12, 2012)

Someone give me a good First block for this: U' F' U' D F' B2 L F U2 L U2 F R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 D2
A whole solve would be nice, and a W/Y U/D would be preferred. I don't see anything I can do efficiently...
Here are my attempts at FB.
x2 y'
F U R F U F' R U2 R B' U' B // 12

y x
U' L2 U2 L' u2 R U R U' F2 // 10

y2 x
U R U' R' D2 R U2 F' // 8

That last solution is actually kinda nice, but I still think there's something better.


----------



## pijok (Oct 13, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Someone give me a good First block for this: U' F' U' D F' B2 L F U2 L U2 F R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 D2
> A whole solve would be nice, and a W/Y U/D would be preferred. I don't see anything I can do efficiently...


FB: x R2 D' R F x' U2 R2 F (7)
SB: U r' U2 R U' R' U2 r2 U M2 U r (12)
CMLL: R U R2 F2 r F R' F2 r (9)
LSE: U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 (9)

37 STM


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Someone give me a good First block for this: U' F' U' D F' B2 L F U2 L U2 F R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 D2
> A whole solve would be nice, and a W/Y U/D would be preferred. I don't see anything I can do efficiently...


This scramble is actually nice  In speedsolve I would probably do:
z2 y'
F' U2 L2 F2 U M' B' U' B2 (9)
U M' R' U R U2 R U' R' (9)
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L (14)
U2 M2' U' M' U2 M' U' (7)
M' u2 M' u2 M2' (5)
44 STM

Or with this FB there is nice non-matching SB, but with worse ending:
FB (9)
U2 R2 U R U2 r U R' (8)
R U R' U R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 R (13)
U' M' U M' U M U M' (8)
U2 M' U2 M U' M2' U' (7)
r2 U2 M' U2 M (5)
50 STM


----------



## already1329 (Oct 26, 2012)

Average of 5: 13.90

1. (11.83) U' B' D2 R D' L F R' D R2 F' R2 F' R2 L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 
2. 13.69 U' R' B' D2 F R' B D2 B' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' 
3. 12.56 U2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' R' B2 L' B' L2 D R2 U2 L 
4. (17.90) D L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' R' F U' R2 U L2 R' B' R U 
5. 15.46 F2 U R' B U2 L F' L U F B2 D2 L2 F L2 F L2 D2 R2 B2

This beat my previous average of 5 PB 14.34, which was done with CFOP.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 26, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Someone give me a good First block for this: U' F' U' D F' B2 L F U2 L U2 F R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 D2
> A whole solve would be nice, and a W/Y U/D would be preferred. I don't see anything I can do efficiently...
> Here are my attempts at FB.
> x2 y'
> ...



The first thing I see is 
x2y 
F'uUr2B
a easy block to see and fast to make followed by

RrU'MU'RU Square (12)
R2U'R'U2RU'R'UR Block (21)
U R'ULU'RUL' CMLL (30)
U' M'U'M UM2U M'U2M' LSE (40)

The second block could have been more efficient but spaming RU is easy and fast.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 26, 2012)

A Leman said:


> The first thing I see is
> x2y
> F'uUr2B
> 
> a easy block to see and fast to make



Wow. No idea how I missed that one. That's an awesome block.


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 3, 2012)

Could you make some example LSE solves, in which you show, how you do your M slices and what you do, 5BLD?


----------



## already1329 (Nov 3, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> Could you make some example LSE solves, in which you show, how you do your M slices and what you do, 5BLD?



He's competing.


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 3, 2012)

I know 

today i was cubing about 5 hours  only slowturning and solves to improve my movecount

Avg 5: 18,57 ---> 14,59
Avg 12: 19,87 ---> 15,77
Avg 100: 22,12 ---> 17,99

And I have learned all the Pi and H cases, and 3 F cases of CMLL 
I decided to switch from CFOP to Roux, because Roux is AWESOME !!!!

But I wil stay at fridrich when doing big cubes or Onehanded, but i think, my average of CFOP which was about 10,3 will be enough to be good at OH and big cubes DDDD


----------



## already1329 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow you improved a lot.


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> Avg 100: 22,12 ---> 17,99


In 5 hours?!


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 4, 2012)

It was the best Avg 100 of my day ;D

The inspection time was about 30s or more. I try to get my movecount down, my FB is sub 8 moves, but then there's a big pause between FB and SB

i love this method and I really want to get fast  but now I'm doing slowturning to get better look ahead, especially when pairing pairs through the M slice.


----------



## already1329 (Nov 7, 2012)

Average of 12: 14.73

14.33, 15.77, 13.65, 14.69, 14.21, (18.16), 16.52, 14.03, (13.56), 15.06, 14.21, 14.78


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 7, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> Roux is AWESOME !!!!



One shall not disagree.



Speedmaster said:


> But I will stay at Friedrich when doing big cubes or one handed



Nooo, why change to an awesome method for two hands only to do another for one handed.. this is not a good idea.


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 7, 2012)

I decided to use ZZ for OH  so I have to know 3 methods for the things I want to do 

I think Roux isn't very good for OH


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 7, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> I think Roux isn't very good for OH



An honest opinion at least.. and ZZ isn't all that different I suppose.

It is good if you have any problems with co-ordination as you don't have to move your fingers that fast to get relatively good times (sub 30).

I moved to OH Roux from OH CFOP and my OH times went from 50 seconds to 35 in a single night.. since then I have had several sub 30 singles and a sub 31 average.


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sub 20 with CFOP OH and I think , my times won't get better if I use Roux for OH, because, I can't do M slices with one hand


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 7, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> I'm sub 20 with CFOP OH and I think , my times won't get better if I use Roux for OH, because, I can't do M slices with one hand



Table abuse and a loose M axis can help in that department.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 7, 2012)

ZZ is superior to Roux for OH. Period. No discussion needed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2012)

As a seasoned and well breaded OH Roux user. I personally believe that Roux cannot surpass ZZ or CFOP in OH.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 7, 2012)

yeah I think ZZ is generally the best for OH. After that, I'd say petrus and CFOP would be about the same. Roux for OH is kinda slow, even with good table abuse.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 7, 2012)

I think roux isnt hopeless for OH, its low movecount is a huge strength. The only problem is none of us have bothered getting fast.
Idk if ZZ is better tbh.


----------



## MWilson (Nov 8, 2012)

First no-pause sub-20 focusing on efficiency! I have a best avg12 of 13.16s with fast turning, but focusing on efficiency and look ahead is going to get me further in the long run.


U B D2 L F2 D' L2 F B' R' D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 F'

(x2 z) // Inspection

(R M) B' u B U' x' // Left block

M' U M U2' M2' U B' R2 B // Right square

M' U R' U2' R // Finish right block

U2' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // Corners

M' U2' M' U2' M U M U' M2 U M' U2' M // Edges

17.97s

alg.garron.us


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm getting better 
There wasn't any time to do solves this week, except of yesterday...., i've learned all CMLLs except of the sunes and antisunes in two days and yesterday I did a CMLL average of 200 it was sub 3, the reco was getting a lot better 
I did a few solves this morning and my average is somewhere at 17s, my FB is pretty good, movecount is always sub 9, the problem is the SB, I don't really know, how to do it sub 12...
And there are some cases, I can't solve at the end of the solve...


----------



## DrJohnFever (Nov 12, 2012)

Complete noob solver here:
What percentage of my solve time should be spend on each step? My FB is about 25%, my SB is about 40%, corners are 10% and step four is 25%.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 12, 2012)

Well. Mine is about 1.5,2,2.3,2
Which translates to 19%,26%,29%,26%


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine is like (FB, SB, CMLL, LSE) 5, 8, 5, 7, or 20%, 32%, 20%, 28%, though F2B might be more like 6, 7 or 24%, 28%


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine is about 4, 4.3, CMLL , 3.8
To calculate CMLL (recognition and execution) I did mo100-(FB+SB+LSE), so it's 17.80-12.10=5.7. My CMLL is really slooooow. I have to work on recognition, because I can sub1.5 most of my CMLLs.
So, FB: 22%, SB: 25%, CMLL: 32%, LSE: 21%


----------



## DrJohnFever (Nov 13, 2012)

Alright, thanks for the replies. Looks like I'm off to work on SB.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 16, 2012)

Err.. I'd guess at about; 6, 5, 5, 4

I need to work on everything.. learning CLL atm so that 5 should become a 3 before too long


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 26, 2012)

I love this method <3

My normal average got down to 16s now, but my next AO 100 will be sub 16 i'm sure 
And I got a sub 10 single, i failed completely, but then i got a CMLL+LSE skip


----------



## Speedmaster (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes
It's the first time I've got that  and it was AUF-less


----------

